# what do you do for a living?



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im a student at at the moment im lazy so i dont work

i need a job though bec im running out of money FAST


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

me too


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

and i enjoy it ohh so much haha


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i work full time look at www.mukshop.com thats half the stuff i do i also service and sell gym equipment.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

just dropped out of 6th form at school, looking for a job now


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Sit at home smoking and drinking, woundering if this living. Oyea i also go to school but im lazy.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

i work at motorola i build and test governement radios for nextel systems corp we have radios that go all the way to issreial (sp)and the cost for the different type of radios is anywhere from $17,000-$35,000 depending on wich kinds they want. and i go to school for my cnc training.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Emergency medicine MD


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Work at a hospital as a business office admissions representative (full-time). btw i'm working right now









Going back to college on 1/10 (part-time) to start working toward my radiology degree.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im in contsruction


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

full time student. i have no time for anything else.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Roger said:


> Sit at home smoking and drinking, woundering if this living. Oyea i also go to school but im lazy.
> [snapback]833492[/snapback]​


i know how that is man im with ya


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Transport Manager.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ohh yeah if u go to school what for?

im going to get my bachlors in civil and structural engineering so one day i can walk around a job site and do nothing but bitch and tell people what there doing wrong.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

Im a full time student @ CSULB.. one more year til i graduate







Majoring in Finance

I also work 6 hours/day as the Head of Operations & IT for a company here in Long Beach


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I haven't done anything for the last year or so. I'm sick of sitting around so I'm going back to school to be a Surgical Technician.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Starting school again...Soon









Working at checks in the mail in Data Entry


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

It's not me in the pic, but i do the same... yup i clean windows


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn whats the highest story you have cleaned?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

ozhp said:


> damn whats the highest story you have cleaned?
> [snapback]833606[/snapback]​


in meters 114 that'll be 374 foot :nod:

*edit added a pic of the building i'm talking about :


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Right now I'm not even sure what I'm doing... I say student. But I'm doing an exchange in Germany. Which has NOTHING to do with my degree. I just had one year of German under my belt so I applied for the program and got accepted. So basically all I do in Germany is go to class a few times a week to learn German and other than that hang out with friends, party, work on some writing/scripts, and I'm also teaching myself Spanish and relearning my French that I used to speak as a small child. It's really the easiest I've EVER had it.

This dream however will be coming to an end in March when I'm forced to come home due to a lack of funds. Shitty deal... But for half of February and all of March I plan on traveling. Destinations include Berlin, Hambourg, Leipzig and Dresden (all of which are in Germany for those who don't know). I'm also going to Scotland, but not sure where in Scotland yet. I'll be going back to London and Cambridge (was already there in October) to say goodbye to friends I have there. I'll be making a trip out to Vienna with my mom when she comes to visit at the beginning of March. (We have European family, so she's primarily going to visit them.) I'm gonna hit up Prague no matter what. And I will be spending a week, at the very least, in Spain. I'll be going to Madrid to visit friends. Might also make the trip to Barcelona if my friend who lives just outside the city is around, but she's currently working and living in London so I'm not sure.

ANYWAY... When I come back, I'm hoping to get a job either working security (I have a contact and it's good money to sit around and do nothing), working as a temp for the government or at the very least, falling into either a pet store or grocery store job since I have experience in both.

Then it's back to school full time in September. (I'll be doing some courses during the summer.) I've done something different every year, but I'll be graduating with a BA Double Major, Honours, in European Studies and Human Rights with a Concentration in European Integration and a Minor in German. After this I hope to pursue post-grad studies either in England or Germany.

That's my story...


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

.....I'm a Porn star...........

ha , ha , ha,......no just dreamin again,.....

I drive a forklift !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ive been to europe...... i have family in norway so we have a house there. I love it there so peicful and quite. besides the sheep.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I shovel powder (mannitol, sorbitol, sugar, etc.) in a chewing gum factory.









Seriously, I wish they would replace me with a robot or a monkey so I can get laid off.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Work Full-time and Part-time student.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I go to SJSU F/T and Mission College P/T during the Fall and Spring (sometimes summer). Currently my major stands as Nursing, however given certain circumstances I might have to change it or transfer schools to keep it. I recently just started working as a GSR (front desk) for a Motel6 too.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I go to SJSU F/T and Mission College P/T during the Fall and Spring (sometimes summer). Currently my major stands as Nursing, however given certain circumstances I might have to change it or transfer schools to keep it. I recently just started working as a GSR (front desk) for a Motel6 too.
> [snapback]833730[/snapback]​


Gonna have to find out what motel 6 that is ...









And I work on the Homecare Business .Medical Crap


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i used to be a commerical air conditioner and refrigeration tech but i all of a sudden

got bad asthma so now im tryin to find something else to do


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm a web-developer for the Royal Dutch Postal Company.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Student

i will soon be a realestate agent, but for right now this does the trick..

i set this bullshit stuff up..










i work with a bunch of apes with no future and no life.. its hell....


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thats a tuff job my dad owns a masonary company and i do that here and there when he needs the extra hand..........or when a guy is drunk and didnt show up to work haha.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I am a Guest Service Representative at Motel 6.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Student at Ball State University...........will be lookin for a part time job there sometime soon







the ole summer funds are starting to dry up.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i hear that.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Full time worker with a 3 day work week schedule 8 to 8.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i miss those 12hr shifts


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just graduated from the University of Dayton, still working as an Intern. At least its full time at $16 an hour, better than working at Best Buy. Right now my boss is currently talking with the director to hiring me on full time.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Student at Rose-Hulman Institute of Technology, ranked #1 in the nation for the sixth year in a row by US News and World Reports for Engineering schools without a doctorate program.

Major is B.S. in Bio-Medical Engineering.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

student......hahahaha at highscholl









Now i know what your all gonna say which is my plans will change when i get to college but im planning on going to state and getting a degree in BCM (business construction management) looking to work for one of these expensive building companies or even starting my own, but i might have hookup to work at one......anyways i would also love to do something in sales/marketing or even finance. My bro in law works for wells fargo and hes the 6th best morgtgage consaultant in a 5 state region. I could go work under him or something......I dont know im not worried about it as long as im not a tax accountant like my dad


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

USMC

Ground training/NBC rep


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Lazy Bum who needs to get off his ass and earn his last highschool credit...


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

student at lehigh university. and i have no time for a job because i wrestle for lehigh..


----------



## Paddy (Jan 4, 2005)

In the last 8 months of a Law degree!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm the one who gets in your way when you are late for work and the traffic is crawling along....if you live in England, that is.

Rich


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

3rd year Business student at the University Of Windsor.

Also work for the engineering department at the local utility.

Pac


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm a Mechanic at Ford Motor Company!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> I go to SJSU F/T and Mission College P/T during the Fall and Spring (sometimes summer). Currently my major stands as Nursing, however given certain circumstances I might have to change it or transfer schools to keep it. I recently just started working as a GSR (front desk) for a Motel6 too.


Ms_Natt,

Too bad you're not at the mall anymore, I could've asked you to hook me up with stuff at the store.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

I work Three jobs, Mon-Fri i work full time at Petland in the Fish dept, At night i am a repossessor and my weekend / on call job is
View attachment 43586

me two years ago, sorry no current ones,


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

fire pisser im a fire fighter too. maing thats dope.

cept im on the ladder company not an engine.

maybe pics later.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a broadcast systems engineer. I work at a 24 hour local news station in NYC.

I went to school for recording engineering, and production, but couldn't find a job that paid enough. I really wanted to do sound reinforcement / Concert sound systems but the big companies didn't want me unless I had experience and there was a huge list of people allready waiting. The small guys were too small and far away, I would not have been able to make ends meet.

I took a job with a company that builds broadcast systems, and ended up finding my calling. Now I am on the verge of management in a major news operation. I make good money and have the respect of my co-workers...

Sometimes you just can't plan on what exactly your gonna do... You just end up where you need to be


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> fire pisser im a fire fighter too. maing thats dope.
> 
> cept im on the ladder company not an engine.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I would like to get involved in the fire department. My grandfather used to be a volenteer when I was younger. The problem is I work in NYC wich is nearly an hour from my town, Do FD's accept people who can't make it to every fire due to work??

I'd like to see about signing up if they would take me.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

plumbing


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

i own a catering business.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> fire pisser im a fire fighter too. maing thats dope.
> 
> cept im on the ladder company not an engine.
> 
> ...


At my dept, we rotate trucks, i am usually on the truck (ladder) all depends on the day.

Hey Civil mine dept is Vol/Paid on Call i don't make it to all but i make it to a lot of them. I've learned alot and have seen a lot in the 5 years doing it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

going to school for Psychology


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

well i was workin at a hosipital, dietary aid, hrs got cut and i got laid off, so i sat around a did nothing for a lilttle bit, but i just got a job as assistant manager at a clothin store, so that should be alright, my first day there starts in 2 hrs.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I work for the County Building Department, gotta love the government








I also am a realestate broker and just recently got my residential builders license.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

unemployed until next month, then ill be working in a westons bakery warehouse...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I have to start looking for a summer job now







Either I stick to my hometown and live at home (which I would rather do) and make only 8 bucks an hour or so, or look for an internship elsewhere at 15 bucks an hour or more. (But I'd have to pay rent unless they gave me a stipend for it). Crap.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

full time student at Devry University, working on my bachelor degree in engineering, part time work as a electronic technician


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

I manage a cellphone store in Colorado Springs but i need to get a new job. been here for 5years and im burned the F out


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

I am one semester away from earning a B.S. in Psychology. For most of my college career I worked also but not right now because the research I am involved with eats up SOOOOO much time. I better graduate or get a job soon because I am about to go broke.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah im broke and it sucks.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I work in law enforcement


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Was going to university but I couldn't decide what to take... i kept changing my mind and wasting money. Right now I'm a manager at mickey d's and I work at a clothing store parttime... but I recently received an offer to manage a pet store. The people that currently own want to get rid of it b/c they don't have time. (She has 3 little kids and he works an hour away) The place is doing really good and its only competition - if you could call it competition - is Walmart. Soooo the guy that owns the mall is thinking about buying it from them when their lease is up and asked me to run it for them. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

a CNC operator, i make precision parts out of steel and other various metals


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im looking to get an apartment with a friend. Hope it works out, Im gonna take a few fishing trips this summer and make some fast cash to pay off the appartment for the year.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

full time student at the university of michigan. Going for my masters in biomedical engineering then pacckign for med school. Lol but i'm only 2 years into the nine year plan..... sob sob....luckily my parents are payign for five of the ten years


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Ya know, I would like to get involved in the fire department. My grandfather used to be a volenteer when I was younger. The problem is I work in NYC wich is nearly an hour from my town, Do FD's accept people who can't make it to every fire due to work??
> 
> I'd like to see about signing up if they would take me.
> [snapback]835502[/snapback]​


if your town has a volunteer/ paid on call situation, they will take you unless they dont need anyone. My dad was a volunteer/ paid on call for 20 years or so and worked like 30 mins away for his full timejob. It works out that you have to show up for a certain number of calls, and go to the training once a week and you are good.

edit: goddammit I am a derailer. I am a full time student, as well as lazy, hence the reason i quit my job two weeks ago.

2nd edit: I probably shouldnt have said goddammit in the same thread as mentioning my dad, considering he just moved away to join the priesthood. Goddammit, I just said it for the second and third time too. Oh well.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

recently left 6th form at school, wasnt learning anything so i thought it make more sense to leave and find a job. applying to a few places, like a solicitors to be an office junior etc. so at the moment i just sit on my ass and play fifa and gta all day


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

anybody want to offer me a job?!!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I work for a firm that writes computer software for financial institutions.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> im looking to get an apartment with a friend. Hope it works out, Im gonna take a few fishing trips this summer and make some fast cash to pay off the appartment for the year.
> [snapback]877825[/snapback]​


Im jealous!........ Im in a trout tournament this saturday!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a Broadcast systems engineer. I work for a 24 hour local new station in NYC maintaining, designing, and upgrading a completely digital server based television system.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: i have a job
mechanic


----------

